# Star Trek Picard: Neuer Trailer mit Enterprise, CBS-Szene und Amazon-Seite



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Neuer Trailer mit Enterprise, CBS-Szene und Amazon-Seite*

						Wenige Tage vor dem Start von Star Trek: Picard läuft die Marketing-Kampagne auf Hochtouren. Neben einem neuen Trailer, der einen Blick auf die Enterpise-D gewährt, veröffentlichte CBS einen einminütigen Clip aus der neuen Star Trek-Serie. Auf Amazon Prime hat die Serie mittlerweile ihren Eintrag erhalten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Neuer Trailer mit Enterprise, CBS-Szene und Amazon-Seite*


----------



## frEnzy (20. Januar 2020)

Ich bin einer dieser Leute gewesen, die auf der Premiere in Berlin waren. Abgesehen davon, dass es sehr interessant war, so ein Event mal mitzuerleben oder Patrick Stewart zu treffen, muss ich sagen, dass mir die ersten drei Folgen echt verdammt gut gefallen haben! Sehr anders als TNG und doch noch Star Trek. Das liegt bisher aber vor allem an Picard, der sich zwar auch weiter entwickelt hat, dabei aber doch irgendwie noch ganz der alte ist. Und gleichzeitig auch irgendwie nicht. Die Art, wie gefilmt wurde, die Regie, die gesamte Inszenierung ist sehr modern und viel immersiver, als das eher träge TNG.

Die Story ist auch angenehm komplex und vielschichtig, und hat mich von der Art her ein wenig am die Serie Sherlock erinnert. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon sehr auf den Start der Serie und ich kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## ganztollgemacht (20. Januar 2020)

Danke für den netten Spoiler direkt in der Überschrift des Artikels. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## frEnzy (20. Januar 2020)

ganztollgemacht schrieb:


> Danke für den netten Spoiler direkt in der Überschrift des Artikels. Herzlichen Dank.


Keine Sorge. Die Enterprise aus dem Trailer ist die alte Enterprise D, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Das ist die aus der alten TNG Serie und in dem einen Kinofilm zerstört worden.


----------



## Nuallan (20. Januar 2020)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Die Story ist auch angenehm komplex und vielschichtig, und hat mich von der Art her ein wenig am die Serie Sherlock erinnert.



Ok, jetzt bin ich neugierig. Irgendwie schwer vorstellbar das sie so eine Qualität hinkriegen.


----------



## sfc (20. Januar 2020)

Welcher Spoiler?



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt bin ich neugierig. Irgendwie schwer vorstellbar das sie so eine Qualität hinkriegen.



Picard soll ja primär auf Kirsten Beyer zurückgehen, die auch die Voyager-Romane geschrieben hat. Wenn Kurtzman und seine Deppen sich aus dem kreativen Prozess raushalten, kann das durchaus was werden.


----------



## theoturtle (20. Januar 2020)

Ich hätte den Kommentar wohl noch mit "Ganz toll gemacht" abgeschlossen ... 
Aber wurde der Titel nun geändert, oder ist "Enterprise" wirklich für dich schon ein Spoiler bei einer Serie die von JL Picard handelt? Ist ja wie bei Star-Wars "Laserschwert" oder bei Moby Dick "Wal" ... Und nein, Beides muss in den Neuverfilmungen nicht zwangsweise drin sein 

Vorsicht, noch ein Spoiler :


Spoiler



Der weisse Hai



Sorry für das Necken, ich verstehe ja den Wunsch spoilerfrei zu bleiben, aber man muss es auch nicht übertreiben. Heutzutage muss man einfach offline sein und keine Menschen kennen wenn man Spoilerfrei bleiben möchte.



 Star Trek Picard: Neuer Trailer mit Enterprise, CBS-Szene und Amazon-Seite


----------



## huenni87 (21. Januar 2020)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die Enterprise aus dem Trailer ist die alte Enterprise D, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Das ist die aus der alten TNG Serie und in dem einen Kinofilm zerstört worden.



War mir auch gleich aufgefallen. Wenn man die Filme dazu nimmt, sollte Picard ja zuletzt auf der Enterprise-E unterwegs gewesen sein. Nicht auf der Galaxy Klasse.

Ich bin gespannt und freu mich drauf. Auch wenn ich die zweite Staffel von ST Discovery deutlich besser fand als die erste, hat mich Discovery nie so richtig abgeholt. Und da ich gerade mal wieder TNG auf Netflix schaue, passt das gerade sehr gut.


----------



## Cosmas (22. Januar 2020)

Das war doch nur nen kurzer Erinnerungsblitz mit der D..."wie sehr ich das vermisse" und so...

Ich bin gespannt, sieht schonmal ganz gut aus und noch schlechter als die Geschlechtskrankheit, kanns ja kaum werden, nicht mit Sir Patrick Stewart...^^


----------

